# Guadalupe Bows



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The Guad river flows have dropped yet again and the fishing has been great.
Finally got out today and found another few trout eager to eat. Mostly throwing Lunch Money's and other various streamers, because nymphing isn't my strong suit...



















Been catching plenty of smallmouth bass as well. Heres one that Ryan caught around Action Angler.










Brandon


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicely done Brandon! Good pics!

I think that bass was more likely a Guadalupe. Last I heard, they are trying to remove the smallies before they cross-breed with the Guads. I actually caught a Guadalupe on a Y2K egg pattern last month on the river.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonFox said:


> The Guad river flows have dropped yet again and the fishing has been great.
> Finally got out today and found another few trout eager to eat. Mostly throwing Lunch Money's and other various streamers, because nymphing isn't my strong suit...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!

What camera and settings???

I don't know what your schedule is like . . . . but Friday is our main day to fish with the veterans.

Interested in joining us sometime??


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Worm Drowner said:


> Nicely done Brandon! Good pics!
> 
> I think that bass was more likely a Guadalupe. Last I heard, they are trying to remove the smallies before they cross-breed with the Guads. I actually caught a Guadalupe on a Y2K egg pattern last month on the river.


Thank you! We've been catching some guads as well on the lower leases, but this one is a smallmouth. Seems everything has been eating eggs lately.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

flyfishingmike said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> What camera and settings???
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!

This was with a Nikon d3200 shooting raw manual... I think 1/2500 shutter, don't remember.

I would love to get out with the veterans. Is it a weekly thing? This friday I am out of town but after this week my schedule opens up wide and would love to attend.

Brandon


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice work, thanks for posting pics of your great day!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

nice catches Brandon!


----------

